# J.S. Bach Welltempered Clavier II - set for classical orchestra



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know whether this might be a sacrileg for some of you, but I found great joy in putting some of my favourite pieces from the WTC for classical orchestra, here one example (others may follow if you are interested):

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-Bflat-minor-Prelude_orch.mp3

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-Bflat-minor-Prelude_orch.pdf (score)

Gerd


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

To the tune of Bach’s Fugue No. 1 in C major from Book 1:

I like my Baaach very well-done
No pink in the middle or…
(Joins in – I like my Baaach very well done etc etc etc)

Add: I did like your setting, thanks!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

gprengel said:


> I don't know whether this might be a sacrileg for some of you, but I found great joy in putting some of my favourite pieces from the WTC for classical orchestra, here one example (others may follow if you are interested):
> 
> http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-Bflat-minor-Prelude_orch.mp3
> 
> ...


Too portentous and pompous.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-Bflat-minor-Prelude_orch.mp3

Let others say what they will. I enjoyed your choice of Prelude, the way it flowed and what you did with the orchestration - similar to what Leopold Stokowski and Eugene Ormandy used to do in their Bach transcriptions with the Philadelphia Orchestra. It's very close to theirs and there may be a market for what you have done, either at the educational level or as a performance piece for professionals.

Some listeners might react more negatively than they would have otherwise because of the somewhat artificial-sounding synthesized strings, though I felt that the rest of the orchestra sound was more convincing. I liked the woodwind instruments that you assigned to each part, and felt that the work as a whole could be quite effective. The real test of your orchestration will come by having a real orchestra play it so you can make any necessary corrections - and perhaps you'll get the chance.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll simply pretend I didn't see this....


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

For those who liked my contribution above, also you may like these 2 wonderful fugues in B-Major and g#-minor:

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-B-Major-Fugue_orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-B-Major-Fugue_orch.pdf

http://www.gerdprengel.de/WT2-gis-Minor-fugue_orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/WT2-gis-Minor-fugue_orch.pdf

The second one usually is played in faster tempo. Here I was influenced by the awesome slow rendition by Daniel Barenboim - like a solemn funeral march. See how it develops towards the end (my favourite parts starting at 7:20 and 8:18)...! If anyhow possible please listen to the pieces with some good headphones....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I appreciate the effort and execution. However, it's about the opposite of how I want my Bach.


----------

